# Only hedgehogs....



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

So funny little short story... the boyfriend and I were laying in bed watching a movie and playing with my dear Murphey last night and he was just crawling around doing Murphey things and at one point he just layed there hiding his head under my pillow. This went on for a quite a few minutes, and then he started moving around again. Well, I looked down and sure enough - the little guy peed all over my sheets!!!! I've had Murphey for over a year, and we spend lots and lots of time together and never ONCE has he gone to the bathroom on me or anything he lays on. We were laughing so hard as we put my sheets, comforter, and mattress pad into the washing machine. And maybe some of you know this already, but hedgehogs have quite the bladder, the pee stain was bigger than his body!!  

It just goes to show you hedgehogs are the only animal in the world to have. If it was a dog or cat that did it, I would have been infuriated!! When Murphey did it, it was just cute


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Know what you mean........we used to let our RATS run all over the bed, and every once in a while one of them would pee. So far, my hedgies have not. The one small pet you have to watch out for is a guinea pig.......I swear my son's ANAKIN can pee as much as our dog!

Pixie


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Haha! 

One time, I had my girls on the bed, and my Bodacious crawled inside our pillow case. I let her hang out in the for a little, but when I reached my hand into grab her, I found she had peed inside the pillow case. 
We had to throw out the pillow, and wash the pillow case. 

Silly hedgies!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Silly hedgies indeed! Inky likes to pee on the carpet. He must like the feel of it or something, he either goes to the bathroom or starts to get really frisky! :lol:


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry has never peed on the bed or floor, but he will stand and stretch his frint legs in the tub (sink) during a bath, and get that "look" then I see a little yellow stream go down the drain. :shock:


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Turbo likes to pee in his pvc pipe, which is fine except that it doesn't soak in anywhere so I always have to clean it up in the morning. Silly hedgie.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Snuffy pees on me when I'm wearing a hooded sweatshirt with the front pocket thingie. I let him snuggle in there and warm up after a footbath and what I think is just water from the bath usually ends up being pee. Thats what I get for making him tread through water right after waking him up


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

When I first got Nook, for the first month of so, he'd peed and poop on me. D=

But lately he hasn't at all. o.o I mean, he still goes in his cage, but it's a nice change. ^^;


----------

